# TSB instant access



## nansus (11 Mar 2011)

I recently opened an "instant access" deposit account with TSB via their 24 hr on line.
Thje big problem with this account is that it is* not as "instant access"* as they say.
Be warned --in order to access your savings you must have a *TSB* current account costing *€12 *per quarter to maintain.


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2011)

This is different to what other people have reported here. It does not need to be a PTSB current account, it can be a PTSB 'Demand Deposit Account' which does not incur fees. See below. 

Unless things have changed at PTSB?



> Permanent TSB: Online Regular Saver
> 4.00% on €1 to €50,000
> Note 1: Annual interest is credited to the account on the first Business Day after the 20th of November.
> Note 2: Monthly payments up to €1,000
> ...


----------



## gipimann (12 Mar 2011)

And just to point out that not all PTSB current accounts attract fees - there is a Free Fee Current Account available for qualifying customers (I don't know what the qualifying criteria are, I just know I met them when opening my own account!).


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2011)

gipimann said:


> And just to point out that not all PTSB current accounts attract fees - there is a Free Fee Current Account available for qualifying customers (I don't know what the qualifying criteria are, I just know I met them when opening my own account!).



Old customers have these accounts. Not new customers.


----------



## nansus (12 Mar 2011)

_Permanent TSB: Online Regular Saver 
4.00% on €1 to €50,000
Note 1: Annual interest is credited to the account on the first Business Day after the 20th of November.
Note 2: Monthly payments up to €1,000
Note 3: This account is only available online. You need to use PTSB 'open24' to make withdrawals. 
Note 4: Full details of this product are listed inside Permanent TSB  online banking which are behind a secure login and therefore obviously  cannnot be linked to. 
Note 5: _*Withdrawals from this account can only be made to another  PTSB account and then to a non PTSB account. Hence, you must keep  another PTSB account open. This does not have to be a PTSB current  account which may incur fees, this can be a PTSB 'Demand Deposit  Account' and the balance can be zero in this account.


*I cant find any reference to the above anywhere on the TSB site, even when I log in to open 24. The only "deposit " accounts mentioned are "term" deposits.
The nearest relevent account mentioned is, an "instant access savings account" which needs an ATM card --still not allowing 3rd party transfers.


----------



## gipimann (12 Mar 2011)

Ciaran,

Fee-free current a/cs are still advertised on the ptsb website, it doesn't mention that these accounts aren't available to new customers any more?  I've been with them for just under a year myself.

The qualifying criteria are listed here (I didn't know them when I posted earlier)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2011)

nansus said:


> _Permanent TSB: Online Regular Saver
> 4.00% on €1 to €50,000
> Note 1: Annual interest is credited to the account on the first Business Day after the 20th of November.
> Note 2: Monthly payments up to €1,000
> ...




The account is listed here: https://www.permanenttsb.ie/media/p...ates/permanent-tsb-Deposit-Interest-Rates.pdf

This PDF document lists all PTSB deposit accounts.


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2011)

gipimann said:


> Ciaran,
> 
> Fee-free current a/cs are still advertised on the ptsb website, it doesn't mention that these accounts aren't available to new customers any more?  I've been with them for just under a year myself.
> 
> ...




Old customers get fee free accounts with zero conditions attached. 

New customers get day to day banking charges and only get free banking if they jump through a dozen hoops. 

See: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=21774



> *Permanent TSB: Everyday*
> *Day to Day Banking:* Free if you (1) use your Visa Debit card at least 18 times in the quarter AND (2) Lodge at least €3,000 to your account every quarter AND (3) Make at least one transaction through Open24 every quarter AND (4) "Keep your account within agreed limits". If you do not keep inside these conditions you are billed 12.00 EUR per quarter.
> *Credit Interest Rate:* zero.
> *Non EUR cash withdrawals:* 3.5% (min €3.17, max €11.43).
> ...


----------



## gipimann (12 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the clarification Ciaran - I hadn't known that there were zero condition free accounts.


----------



## nansus (13 Mar 2011)

CiaranT said:


> The account is listed here: https://www.permanenttsb.ie/media/p...ates/permanent-tsb-Deposit-Interest-Rates.pdf
> 
> This PDF document lists all PTSB deposit accounts.



Thanks for that Ciaran.
They have the info buried with a group of "# no longer available accounts"


----------

